# Universal Breaker Panel?



## enigma (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a breaker sub-panel that references a number of brands of branch circuit breakers that can be installed:

COMPATIBLE CIRCUIT BREAKER TYPES: 
• Siemens QAF (arc fault), QFH, QE, QEH, QFP, QNR, QNRH, QP, QPH, QF, QT, QPF (GFCI), QSAP (Surge Protector), HQP 
• Cutler-Hammer/Westinghouse Series BD, BR, BQ, GFC 
• Square D Series HOM 
• GE Series THQL, THHQL 

I wasn't aware that it was possible to accommodate all these types with one interior due to different plug in styles. 

I don't have any markings on this panel so I can't figure out who its made by but I was wondering if anyone knows of such a panel that can accept breakers from a number of manufacturers?

Thanks!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

That would be a General Switch panel that you have on your hands. They are long gone, and appeared to be nothing more than label slapped Westinghouse stuff. 

I've only seen one of them myself, and I was surprised to see the same universal label on it. It sure made it easy to pick a breaker to add to it!


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

I know of no technical advantage to the differences, but the basic design of say, the CH BR is popular and probably cheaper than the design of the CH or DQ styles.

I'm using Seimans because I like the little tabs they put on the top screwholes that support the panel cover when it is being screwed into place. Breakers are cheap and plentiful. Perfect setup.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

waco said:


> I'm using Seimans because I like the little tabs they put on the top screwholes that support the panel cover when it is being screwed into place. Breakers are cheap and plentiful. Perfect setup.


I've never liked Siemens/Murray because the breakers have a loose feel on the bus stabs right out of the box. Forget about after they've been in use for a while under load...they practically fall off the stabs.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I've never liked Siemens/Murray because the breakers have a loose feel on the bus stabs right out of the box. Forget about after they've been in use for a while under load...they practically fall off the stabs.


I sort of agree, but I have also noticed that once the cover is installed and snugged down, that goes away. I've not seen any long term problems except in panels that were never well seated in the first place or panels which are operated without covers for a long time.

But, you have pointed out a good tip about them that any electrician ought to be aware of.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I've never liked Siemens/Murray because the breakers have a loose feel on the bus stabs right out of the box. Forget about after they've been in use for a while under load...they practically fall off the stabs.


Same with GE, and Homeline, and CH BR. Put the panel cover on, and its good.


----------



## enigma (Jan 17, 2009)

*breaker panel*

Is it possible to buy any breaker panel now that can accept these various types of breakers in one panel?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

enigma said:


> Is it possible to buy any breaker panel now that can accept these various types of breakers in one panel?


I haven't seen a panel rated for other breakers, but there are breakers classified for other panels. For instance, The Cutler Hammer type CL breaker is listed to fit GE, Siemens, Homeline, and others.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Peter D said:


> That would be a General Switch panel that you have on your hands. They are long gone, and appeared to be nothing more than label slapped Westinghouse stuff.
> 
> I've only seen one of them myself, and I was surprised to see the same universal label on it. It sure made it easy to pick a breaker to add to it!


If he read the label right I highly doubt it is a General Switch panel. He has arc faults specifically mentioned on the label


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> If he read the label right I highly doubt it is a General Switch panel. He has arc faults specifically mentioned on the label


Well that flew right over my head. He must have some Canadian product that we don't have here in the U.S. in that case.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I think T&B breakers are still fairly common up there and they were classified for a bunch of panels. I don't know if they ever made a loadcenter though


----------



## enigma (Jan 17, 2009)

Here is the panel I was talking about:

http://www.gen-tran.com/eshop/10Browse.asp?Category=APTS

Its a transfer switch panel but also has a load center and it claims to: "Accepts interchangeable type branch circuit breakers from Siemens, Square D (HOM), Cutler-Hammer (BR) and GE (THQL)".

I just can't figure out how they do that.

Does that make sense to anyone else?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

enigma said:


> Here is the panel I was talking about:
> 
> http://www.gen-tran.com/eshop/10Browse.asp?Category=APTS
> 
> ...


OK, that makes sense. A GenTran panel. 

How do they do it? Simple - they had it tested and listed for all those breaker types.


----------



## enigma (Jan 17, 2009)

Peter D said:


> OK, that makes sense. A GenTran panel.
> 
> How do they do it? Simple - they had it tested and listed for all those breaker types.


Yeah, but don't they all have different physical configurations/plugs or do all those breaker types have the same footprint and plug-in style?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

enigma said:


> Yeah, but don't they all have different physical configurations/plugs or do all those breaker types have the same footprint and plug-in style?


Yes, they are identical in profile. Next time you are at the home center, grab a few and take a look.


----------



## enigma (Jan 17, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> Yes, they are identical in profile. Next time you are at the home center, grab a few and take a look.


oh i see. Is there any such thing as a list of breaker types from various manufacturers that have the same profile? How many different plug types are there and how does one cross reference them?


----------



## enigma (Jan 17, 2009)

Peter D said:


> OK, that makes sense. A GenTran panel.
> 
> How do they do it? Simple - they had it tested and listed for all those breaker types.



Actually the Gentran manual says they use a Siemens load center panel, referred to as a Load center, Siemens, 20/20. Does Siemens 20/20 imply a certain part number load center or would Siemens have differing types of 20/20 units?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I believe that Intermatic pool panels also accept multiple brands of interchangeable breakers.:whistling2:


----------

